# Dual UK/US Citizen and UK partner



## j-lee1987 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I'm new to this but have been looking at the forums for a while. Myself and my boyfriend (and the dog) are planning on coming over to Florida (Fort Lauderdale) from Scotland to live for a year. I'm just looking for some info to get us started.

We plan on taking approx £10-15K ($16-25K) with us to cover rent, insurances, cheap run around car etc with us. What would be the best way to get money into the US? I'v looked into opening a current/checking bank account from over here and all they ask for is a SSN and a US mailing address. I was looking at Ally, does anyone know if they are good?

My boyfriend is British and will be on a B-2 visa but I have dual citizenship and will be looking for a part-time bar/waiting job while out there, just enough to cover food, electricity,petrol etc. Do you think this would be fairly easy to pick up?

Would a casual job like that provide health insurance? I'm guessing not! I have Crohn's Disease and would need decent insurance.

I have family that I can stay with for a couple of weeks untill I find somewhere to rent. What would be a decent amount to pay for a 2 bedroom place with aircon (I assume it's standard over there?) and a garden? I'm not looking for anything fancy.

Lots of questions, I know! There's so much to think about.

Thanks,

Jamie-Lee


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Start sorting this out one item at a time.
a) Does your boy friend have an approved B? It allows him a stay up to 180 days. There is a possibility to extend it in the US but I have never encountered it.
b) You do not need a visa but medical insurance. You have a pre-existing condition. It is very likely that you will be declined because of it. Often part-time positions do not come with benefits to start with.
c)Your start-up funds are meager considering you are looking for a 2 br with garden space and want to buy a vehicle. Have you considered deposits for rental/utilities/phone/tv/internet, renters insurance, vehicle coverage, fees for drivers license/tag/title, medical coverage for your boyfriend, deposit for the dog and his vet bill to return to the UK ... all the small things of daily life from kitchen spices to speeding tickets? Furnished apartments are available, most without linnens/dishes and on both sides of the equation as far as quality goes. 
d)It is possible to find a job as waitress. Unless you are good and make out in tips it is minimum wage only.
e)As you have family in the Ft. Lauderdale area - ask them to scout a place for you. You can google and will find a lot of information but pictures are pictures:>(


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

No part-time job such as waitressing will offer 'decent insurance''- most will not offer any insurance at all. You will not get any individual health insurance either, based on your temporary stay in the US and your pre-conditions.

You will need to have good travel insurance. This will not cover everyday medical requirements but will cover emergency treatment.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

If you Google Fort Lauderdale Rentals plenty of sites come up.

You can get anything from about 650 a month (the place looks somewhat old) to over 3,000 a month if you want to be on the water in a lux apartment.


----------



## j-lee1987 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for the replies!

My boyfriend does not yet have an approved B-2 visa but we're not planning on coming till May 2012 at the earliest. We'll get that done over the next 2-3 months. We have to go to London to get it. I know it allows 180 days but i'v read that if you apply for an extension it takes approx 6 months to process and you're allowed to stay while it's being processed and therefore getting to stay for 1 year.

I read on the internet about a government scheme health insurance for pre existing conditions - It looks as though I will pay $176-237 per month for this.

I own my own house here so I know about all of the little things that can crop up that you need to pay for. If we end up struggling I can always up my hours at work. I'd just rather work PT so that it's more like a holiday


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

j-lee1987 said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> My boyfriend does not yet have an approved B-2 visa but we're not planning on coming till May 2012 at the earliest. We'll get that done over the next 2-3 months. We have to go to London to get it. I know it allows 180 days but i'v read that if you apply for an extension it takes approx 6 months to process and you're allowed to stay while it's being processed and therefore getting to stay for 1 year.


IO at point of entry determins how long he gets to stay.



j-lee1987 said:


> I read on the internet about a government scheme health insurance for pre existing conditions - It looks as though I will pay $176-237 per month for this.


None of the health bill is fully baked yet aka implemented. Please do not bank on it.



j-lee1987 said:


> I own my own house here so I know about all of the little things that can crop up that you need to pay for. If we end up struggling I can always up my hours at work. I'd just rather work PT so that it's more like a holiday


First you will have to find employment.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

j-lee1987 said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> My boyfriend does not yet have an approved B-2 visa but we're not planning on coming till May 2012 at the earliest. We'll get that done over the next 2-3 months. We have to go to London to get it. I know it allows 180 days but i'v read that if you apply for an extension it takes approx 6 months to process and you're allowed to stay while it's being processed and therefore getting to stay for 1 year.
> 
> ...



Where did you read about this Government scheme health insurance? The rates you quote seems extremely low (health insurance with pre-conditions for under 250 a month ?) plus, since you are not permanently resident in the US I don't see how you would qualify for it.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

try to get the B-2 first..most get denied if you are young and of a working age


----------



## j-lee1987 (Jul 27, 2011)

I tried to link the page I seen the insurance on but it would let me. It's on healthcare. gov.

We're going to fill out the B2 application tonite and get an appointment asap. I'm getting really worried now that he will be denied :-/


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

j-lee1987 said:


> I tried to link the page I seen the insurance on but it would let me. It's on healthcare. gov.
> 
> We're going to fill out the B2 application tonite and get an appointment asap. I'm getting really worried now that he will be denied :-/


Make sure he presents proof of binding ties to the UK; no immigration intent.


----------



## j-lee1987 (Jul 27, 2011)

That won't be a problem. We both have employers that are willing to give us career breaks and we have a mortgage and family in the UK. I could do without the mortgage and job though


----------

